
Facebook AI Research alters video to make people invisible to facial recognition - hkmaxpro
https://venturebeat.com/2019/10/25/facebook-alters-video-to-make-people-invisible-to-facial-recognition/
======
vinayan3
Amazing!. The actual research paper: [https://research.fb.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/10/Live-Face...](https://research.fb.com/wp-
content/uploads/2019/10/Live-Face-De-Identification-in-Video.pdf)

As super interesting this is I'm not sure yet how this could be deployed for
people who are concerned about their privacy in the short term.

If you didn't put pictures on to social networks and only sent stuff end to
end encrypted your family and friends can see the images / videos.

------
montroser
This is cool. But I also wonder how deterministic is their process, and
whether it may be reversible, especially if you have the original model in
hand.

